
Ask HN: What's the best tool to convert any doc to PDF? - voicemynah
I am working on a side project that needs to convert any document (typically word&#x2F;excel&#x2F;text) to PDF that can be rendered on the server via pdf.js<p>I see lot of cloud SaaS products that seem to do it - but I don&#x27;t know how good of a quality they provide. What&#x27;s the best open source tool that can handle this ? I would consider commercial product also as a fall back. Appreciate pointers.
======
ColinWright
pandoc

